
Friendship formation is different online than in real life - EndXA
https://www.psychologytoday.com/au/blog/social-instincts/201905/how-do-we-choose-our-online-friends
======
EndXA
Key quote from the article:

 _What might this mean for everyday life? Well, it suggests that the
friendships we choose to pursue from online profiles are much more likely to
match our ideal standards for what a friend "should be." However, when it
comes to choosing friends in live contexts—either in person or in an online
chat—it seems we toss ideals out the window and rely solely on instinct._

